# Concrete: Slump test



## tomsmith (Feb 4, 2018)

Will adding water to concrete mix create low slump?


----------



## ICE (Feb 4, 2018)

no...adding water creates greater slump.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 4, 2018)

Add water only in accordance with procedures outlined in ASTM C 94, “Standard Specification for Ready Mixed Concrete.” You are not allowed to add so much water that the concrete exceeds the specified slump or the specified water-cement ratio, because that can affect concrete properties such as strength and cracking.


----------



## tomsmith (Feb 4, 2018)

ICE said:


> no...adding water creates greater slump.



Thanks for your replies!

To clarify- when I say low slump, I am referring to the image on far left, is that also what you mean by "great slump"?


----------



## ICE (Feb 4, 2018)

Yes


----------



## classicT (Feb 5, 2018)

Slump is the measurement of the settling/collapse of the concrete, therefore greater or higher slump means more fluid whereas a low slump is very stiff.


----------



## tomsmith (Feb 5, 2018)

Perfect- thanks!


----------

